# Wolf Spiders in BC?



## JacenBeers (Dec 2, 2002)

THere is a really common kind of spider up here in Kamloops that I see inside the house and they get to be about 1.5 inches sometimes. THey are pretty cool and all the locals refer to them as WOlf SPiders but they look nothing like a wolf spider so i have no clue what they are. I have kept one or two before. Once I was out collecting and I caught one of these spiders and a black widow in the same jar. Both we about an inch. THe widow was eaten by the other spider.  What could this be?


----------



## Alex S. (Dec 3, 2002)

If you could possibly take a photo of the spider it would help very much in the ID.

Alex S.


----------



## Theraphosa (Dec 3, 2002)

hmm. I don't know man.... i've noticed you can buy one online... by the way.. can wolf spider see with their big eyes? one more thing.. what's the different between a wolf spider and hunt spider?


----------



## sabre (Dec 3, 2002)

are you refering to these guys?   i've heard people call these wolf spiders,   but these get alot larger than the ones you mentioned,  the two in the pictures both have about a 3 inch legspan,  i have a 5 inch loose in my house somewhere.


----------



## sabre (Dec 3, 2002)

another


----------



## JacenBeers (Dec 3, 2002)

No that isnt the kind I am referring to but now you have sparked my interest in that species. Those are in BC and they get to be 5 inches?  You should capture them and send them to me. I live close.


----------



## sabre (Dec 4, 2002)

i'm not sure what species the spiders i posted are,  hoping someone can identify them.   can't really tell in the picture but their abdomen is brown covered with black spots, if that helps.  

what does the spider that you are talking about look like?   hobo spiders are pretty common around here and they are around that size.   

i could capture and send you the spiders or an eggsack if you are really interested,   maybe a trade for a black widow or two.


----------



## JacenBeers (Dec 4, 2002)

Sabra that would be awesome if you could do that. I would be indebted to you. It would be easy for me to get you widows but I dunno how easy it will be at this time of year. I have a few friends that might be willing to part with theirs but other than that you may have to wait till spring.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 30, 2003)

i was reading through some posts and came across yours that was asking for an id on the 5 inch spiders in BC, they are the giant house spider(tegenaria gigantea) they were accidentally imported from europe and are related closely to hobo spiders althought they possess no venom.

David Cooper


----------



## Kiwi (Sep 5, 2008)

*Identity Confirmed*

Yesterday was spider hell at my house, but thanks to that I may have an ID for your big spider. It's probably a Giant House spider (Tegenaria duellica) , not a wolf spider. Some info can be found here:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giant_house_spider

The good news is, these guys are harmless, the bad news is, they are one of the fastest spiders on earth


----------

